# ThingsforWings haul!



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

It's hard to find a good supply of bird toys here in Montreal so I finally decided to order some online from ThingsforWings. This company is based in Vancouver, BC and the owner truly cares about birds (she owns a cockatoo). Here are some photos of what I got:

A bunch of BirdKabob items:

IMG_20180529_092021769 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

A Chunky Kitten:

IMG_20180529_092036535 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

A Finn in Raspberry:

IMG_20180529_092054328 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

A Watermelon on the Fence playwall:

IMG_20180529_092104795 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

A Balsa Rainbow toy:

IMG_20180529_092111145 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

And a giant bag of willow balls filled with either paper or coconut fibre:

IMG_20180529_092132071 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

The Whole Shebang:

IMG_20180528_193749774 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

The whole thing costs me $120 CAD including the shipping. So far I'm pleased with the quality and size of the items 

Lemon launched herself at this ball as I was putting it in the cage:

IMG_20180529_092417673 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that is a great haul!! Awesome toy selection, I'm sure your little ones will love it!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful toys Moira! They all look wonderful, and I’m sure they’ll be thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Niko and Tetra say they want to come to your house and play with all of those awesome toys!


----------

